# Gulf State Park Pier



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

WKRG says they will have an update on the Pier tonight on the 6:00 news. I'd appreciate knowing what they say, even though I've gotten to the point that I don't believe much of what the public is told (landlocked in Pelham, AL).


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

Same here, would like to know what they have to say. (landlocked in Auburn, AL as well)


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

what did they say, also landlocked in odenville, al.


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 7, 2009)

> *stvtackett (5/14/2009)*what did they say, also landlocked in odenville, al.






Not much going on there in Odenville is there?


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

totally dead....


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, since no one has posted I went to the WKRG site. Not much there, but here is the meat of it.



> But all of that is about to change. By the end of the summer, a new, 17 million dollar fishing pier could open "if" the weather cooperates.
> 
> "Whenever Mother Nature smiles on us and let's us finish the pier, she'll let us. But realistically, we're hoping in 60 to 90 days," says Dave LaGasse, CEO of LCI Inc. Construction. "We're not where we wanted to be schedule-wise, we were about five or six months ahead of schedule before Gustav took the end off back."


"by the end of summer... 'if'?" "60 to 90 days?" Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

What are y'all so upset about? A large percentage of the posts on this forum are griping about how windy it has been all spring. Wind = waves. Waves = unsafe conditions for work which is quite dangerous under ideal conditions. A 2'-3' swell creates a 10'-12' swing/sway at the top of a 120' crane boom.

It is slow tedious work . Grow up, get over it. Fish somewhere else untill they are done.The guys with the profit motive are trying.

Been there, done that.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

while i was working in gulf shores today i ran into a construction superintendent for the pier. he said they were hoping for a july 4th grand opening.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

@Worn Out

The problem for me is that if you compare the statements in March to what they are saying now it does not add up to just the inability to drive the last piles. I've got no problem with the contractor. I know good and well that the faster he finishes the better off he is. 

The State just announced that they have gotten approval to apply for Federal funds to "build the pier". It just seems like there is more to the story than whether or not the contractor can drive the piles and we are not getting all of it.

Edit: The statement that they hope to finish by July 4th is more consistent with previous statements. I guess we'll see.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

IT IS SLOW AND TEDIOUS BECAUSE OF THE FAT ASS PEOPLE OVER THERE TAKING THERE TIME ON A JOB THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN DONE LAST YEAR AND UNDER BUDGET BUT NOT NOW A 10 MIL.PIER JUST COST THE TAX PAYERS 17MIL.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

hay worn, you must be talking to hear yourself talk. i have patience and could wait as long as it takes if mother nature was the issue however if that was the case there would not be an issue. maybe and intelligent fella like yourself could explain to a simple dude like me what that crane has to do with the pier house. if would venture to say that the subs on the pier house are not the same as concrete workers and maybe i am wrong but either way it should be farther along if not finished. it looks as though it just got started. i must have missed something, i am sure you can explain this and i am waiting for your answer...


----------

